# Has the thumbs up/thumbs down option been gone for a while, or is it recent?



## eman926 (Sep 5, 2016)

Okay, I haven’t tried giving any shows a thumbs rating for a while until the other day but it seems that the only thing I can thumb rate are the channels themselves (and I can only “thumbs up” them, using “thumbs down” will only delete the “thumbs up” channel ratings). Since I haven’t used this feature in a while, how long has it been gone? Did the most recent update delete this feature by any chance? I really wanted to “thumbs down” a show for political reasons (I won’t get into it).


----------



## eman926 (Sep 5, 2016)

It’s a simple, short answer question... Anyone?


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

still shows up on both my Roamio OTA and TivoHD when I select an item to record. It automatically gives it a thumbs up


----------



## eman926 (Sep 5, 2016)

unclehonkey said:


> still shows up on both my Roamio OTA and TivoHD when I select an item to record. It automatically gives it a thumbs up


Do you have either the old version of Hydra or the newest update though? I'm curious.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

eman926 said:


> Do you have either the old version of Hydra or the newest update though? I'm curious.


nope. The old TE3 software (not Hydra) on the Roamio and TivoHD is ancient


----------



## eman926 (Sep 5, 2016)

unclehonkey said:


> nope. The old TE3 software (not Hydra) on the Roamio and TivoHD is ancient


I wonder if I lost that feature with the latest update.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

They removed it with this last release. They are using algorithms like Netflix does for suggestions.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

But then, why doesn't it work?


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> But then, why doesn't it work?


Nobody said they were doing it very well.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I never thought the old TiVo algorithm worked very well either.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I never thought the old TiVo algorithm worked very well either.


It used to until the past few years, I used to have it able to record only NASCAR Cup and Xfinity content but no other motor sports, that was a very impressive accomplishment.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

The thumbs up/down are iconic! It is a shame they've let this differentiator slip away into oblivion. But as others have said, it hasn't worked that well in recent years. I never understood why I couldn't use them on directly (without playing the recommended show) on Suggestions or What to Watch to improve what they are suggesting. 

The problem with the Netflix-like algos is that I don't necessarily like everything I watch in Netflix. The thumbs up/down would be a great way to offer immediate feedback into the algorithm. Maybe they will get there someday.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Netflix at least has thumbs up and thumbs down.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> I never thought the old TiVo algorithm worked very well either.


If you're referring to TE3's thumb system, it's continuing to work well for me here (am still on TE3), with recommendations being "valid" 80% of the time or higher. It might help that I try to remember to use thumbs on my shows, refining the system.

I most recently discovered the option under kmttg to review and modify the thumb ratings. I was surprised by the number of -3 ratings I had for shows I enjoy, as well as by some high ratings for (for me) nonsense shows--I suspect that I was holding the remote upside-down when giving those ratings, hitting the opposite thumb button.  Have corrected those and adjusted other ratings--will be interesting to see if I notice any change.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> If you're referring to TE3's thumb system, it's continuing to work well for me here (am still on TE3), with recommendations being "valid" 80% of the time or higher. It might help that I try to remember to use thumbs on my shows, refining the system.
> 
> I most recently discovered the option under kmttg to review and modify the thumb ratings. I was surprised by the number of -3 ratings I had for shows I enjoy, as well as by some high ratings for (for me) nonsense shows--I suspect that I was holding the remote upside-down when giving those ratings, hitting the opposite thumb button.  Have corrected those and adjusted other ratings--will be interesting to see if I notice any change.


Very cool. I didn't know kmttg can do that!


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

realityboy said:


> Netflix at least has thumbs up and thumbs down.


True. But wouldn't it be cool if Tivo could pass the key press directly to the "Rate This" within Netflix so that you don't have to go dig for it? Clearly there is some sort of API in place to allow for the searching of shows/movies, for instance. How hard could it be to also pass button-press thumbs up/down directly to the Rate this Show feature within Netflix?

Of course, one complication may be that Tivo allows up to 3 thumbs up/down to indicate if you like/dislike, really like/dislike, or really really like/dislike a show. Personally I would be fine with eliminating the extra two like/dislikes.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

exdishguy said:


> Of course, one complication may be that Tivo allows up to 3 thumbs up/down to indicate if you like/dislike, really like/dislike, or really really like/dislike a show. Personally I would be fine with eliminating the extra two like/dislikes.


Personally, I like the multiple tiers for thumbs--my "absolute favorite" shows are different from my "it's fine enough" shows, and it's nice to have a further middle ground between the two. Of course, who knows how much these affect the system.

What is discouraging is, the TE4 thumbs system just continues to languish, when the issues have been known for at least 11 months, now, and work on them had been undertaken. Perhaps it's all just been pushed way down on the list?


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> Personally, I like the multiple tiers for thumbs--my "absolute favorite" shows are different from my "it's fine enough" shows, and it's nice to have a further middle ground between the two. Of course, who knows how much these affect the system.
> 
> What is discouraging is, the TE4 thumbs system just continues to languish, when the issues have been known for at least 11 months, now, and work on them had been undertaken. Perhaps it's all just been pushed way down on the list?


It's a head scratcher for sure. Aside from the peanut shape, I'd dare say the Thumbs up/down are the most distinctive thing on a Tivo remote. Why they won't exploit that and improve and/or create an unfair advantage with them is beyond me.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> If you're referring to TE3's thumb system, it's continuing to work well for me here (am still on TE3), with recommendations being "valid" 80% of the time or higher. It might help that I try to remember to use thumbs on my shows, refining the system.
> 
> I most recently discovered the option under kmttg to review and modify the thumb ratings. I was surprised by the number of -3 ratings I had for shows I enjoy, as well as by some high ratings for (for me) nonsense shows--I suspect that I was holding the remote upside-down when giving those ratings, hitting the opposite thumb button.  Have corrected those and adjusted other ratings--will be interesting to see if I notice any change.


Just updated my thumbs up/down in kmttg and copied them over from my Roamio to Bolt. Thanks Mike!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> What is discouraging is, the TE4 thumbs system just continues to languish, when the issues have been known for at least 11 months, now, and work on them had been undertaken. Perhaps it's all just been pushed way down on the list?


What's the difference in the latest TE4 update? Haven't Thumbs ratings been ignored since the release of TE4? Have they've now removed the mechanism!from the UI, as well?


----------



## Kaphka (Dec 15, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> I suspect that I was holding the remote upside-down when giving those ratings, hitting the opposite thumb button.


It's not you. Downloading thumbs does not currently work in kmttg. The last time I tried it, about 50% were wrong. (Which is strange, because you'd expect at least 80% wrong if it they were completely random.) I still use TE3, so I checked the thumbs on the TiVo itself and confirmed that kmttg's output was wrong.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Kaphka said:


> It's not you. Downloading thumbs does not currently work in kmttg. The last time I tried it, about 50% were wrong. (Which is strange, because you'd expect at least 80% wrong if it they were completely random.) I still use TE3, so I checked the thumbs on the TiVo itself and confirmed that kmttg's output was wrong.


Thanks for the alert. Spent 10-15 minutes the other day correcting my kmttg thumbs list and updating my TiVo box--heaven knows what they are now, lol.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Perhaps the thumbs removal is part of TiVo's attempt to simplify their UI/UX so that it better conforms to the simple remotes that come with Apple TV, Fire TV, Roku, etc.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> Thanks for the alert. Spent 10-15 minutes the other day correcting my kmttg thumbs list and updating my TiVo box--heaven knows what they are now, lol.


Crap.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

NashGuy said:


> Perhaps the thumbs removal is part of TiVo's attempt to simplify their UI/UX so that it better conforms to the simple remotes that come with Apple TV, Fire TV, Roku, etc.


Good lord I hope not. Personally, I hate the AppleTV remote. I like tactile buttons to push.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

exdishguy said:


> Good lord I hope not. Personally, I hate the AppleTV remote. I like tactile buttons to push.


Agreed. Also, makes it harder to have universal remotes.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

exdishguy said:


> Good lord I hope not. Personally, I hate the AppleTV remote. I like tactile buttons to push.


I don't think the TiVo peanut remote is going away any time soon. And no one's going to force you to use TiVo service on an Apple TV, so you can breathe a sigh of relief. 

But we do know that new TiVo apps for Apple TV and Fire TV (and Roku?) are coming out this year. And those apps play a big part of TiVo's new platform that they're offering IPTV operators who choose to use the TiVo Hydra UI as the face of their pay TV service. Operators who adopt the new TiVo platform will be able to let their customers simply use the forthcoming TiVo app on their own streaming devices to access their live TV, VOD and cloud DVR.

But operators will also be able to offer customers their own customized box running Google Android TV or Linux with the TiVo Hydra UI and a next-gen TiVo peanut remote. You can read about this new "TiVo UI-atop-Android TV" box here. It even has a photo of the peanut remote down at the bottom of the article. Note that while it does have a dedicated Google Assistant voice button, it does NOT have thumb buttons.

For whatever reasons, TiVo clearly decided awhile back that their "thumbs up/down" feature was something that wasn't worth carrying forward to the next iteration of the TiVo platform.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

NashGuy said:


> I don't think the TiVo peanut remote is going away any time soon. And no one's going to force you to use TiVo service on an Apple TV, so you can breathe a sigh of relief.
> 
> But we do know that new TiVo apps for Apple TV and Fire TV (and Roku?) are coming out this year. And those apps play a big part of TiVo's new platform that they're offering IPTV operators who choose to use the TiVo Hydra UI as the face of their pay TV service. Operators who adopt the new TiVo platform will be able to let their customers simply use the forthcoming TiVo app on their own streaming devices to access their live TV, VOD and cloud DVR.
> 
> ...


Well then, I'll try to optimistically hope that they're planning on saving the Thumbs buttons for Tivo hardware only.  Sigh...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> Personally, I like the multiple tiers for thumbs--my "absolute favorite" shows are different from my "it's fine enough" shows, and it's nice to have a further middle ground between the two. Of course, who knows how much these affect the system


Netflix recently switched from a star rating system to a simple thumbs up/down, so apparently they think a binary choice is good enough. (Or I guess ternary since you can do no rating as well)


----------



## sbillard (Sep 17, 2014)

Thumbs up/down are not gone from Hydra, just not so easy to use anymore. Now you have to actually be watching something to do the thumbing. Uset to be that you could do it on other menus such as the my suggestions list. Wish they would restore the functionality. But since no, I have just turned off suggestions


----------



## eman926 (Sep 5, 2016)

sbillard said:


> Thumbs up/down are not gone from Hydra, just not so easy to use anymore. Now you have to actually be watching something to do the thumbing. Uset to be that you could do it on other menus such as the my suggestions list. Wish they would restore the functionality. But since no, I have just turned off suggestions


How in the world do you do that? I'm using the latest version and can't thumb anything while watching it...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

sbillard said:


> Thumbs up/down are not gone from Hydra, just not so easy to use anymore. Now you have to actually be watching something to do the thumbing. Uset to be that you could do it on other menus such as the my suggestions list. Wish they would restore the functionality. But since no, I have just turned off suggestions


No, it is gone from the latest release.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> No, it is gone from the latest release.


Do suggestions work at all, now (even if poorly), under TE4--is it just that "manual input" by the users has been removed?

Sigh--deliberate human intervention abdicated solely in favor of "intelligent systems." Paging Dr. Forbin.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> Do suggestions work at all, now (even if poorly), under TE4--is it just that "manual input" by the users has been removed?
> 
> Sigh--deliberate human intervention abdicated solely in favor of "intelligent systems." Paging Dr. Forbin.


Poorly, yes. If you turn it on it records stuff. Just nothing I would ever have interest in recording.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Hmmm. I was just logging in here to see if any one was having issues with thumbs up/down. I can’t add ratings at the moment.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Cheezmo said:


> Poorly, yes. If you turn it on it records stuff. Just nothing I would ever have interest in recording.


Sorry to hear that.  As others have stated, Suggestions was one of the things that TiVo actively has marketed as a great benefit, and continues to do so at least under TE3.

It's unclear to me why TiVo would let it languish and become ineffective. Perhaps TiVo has been busier with other projects that it has prioritized and just doesn't have the bandwidth to turn to Suggestions--although this issue is at or approaching its 1-year anniversary, and it was stated 11 months ago that the issue was being worked on (albeit, things change). It remains curious to me (as to others) why TiVo released the new Suggestions system to begin with, with its massive issues; and then didn't roll back to the earlier Suggestions system once the issues were uncovered, if the new system couldn't be fixed expeditiously--maybe TiVo had thought it could fix the issues more readily than has occurred. And perhaps TiVo has made a judgment that Suggestions no longer are a market differentiator or benefit, and that consumers no longer care about them, at least to a degree. Or perhaps things have happened internally at TiVo affecting matters.

Having said that, I recently was pleased to see that Suggestions indeed do continue to work, and well, under TE3, at least for me. I recently had the need to wipe a Roamio box via a C&DE. Prior to doing so, I downloaded my Suggestions thumbs via kmttg, which I then reloaded after the wipe. For about a day, no Suggestions were recorded, and I even wondered if I had turned Suggestions off (I hadn't). But after around a day, they began recording and, as before, they have been useful and fairly accurate (albeit, not at a 100% level)--I just checked the box and Suggestions added overnight (7) all are valid, at different levels. I would miss Suggestions if the system no longer worked for me--it catches items of interest that I simply have not known about, and that I otherwise would need to try to catch by doing a daily review of the full TiVo Guide or by setting further All-In passes.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> And perhaps TiVo has made a judgment that Suggestions no longer are a market differentiator or benefit, and that consumers no longer care about them, at least to a degree.


My take on all of these similar matters such as Live Guide, Suggestions and so on is that TiVo tracks users activity (down to button presses) and are in a much better position to know what's best to implement (or unimplement). As such I understand individual users lamenting this or that however I don't understand the thinking they "know better" than TiVo going forward.

Not referencing your post per se simply used the quote to address the topic.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Charles R said:


> My take on all of these similar matters such as Live Guide, Suggestions and so on is that TiVo tracks users activity (down to button presses) and are in a much better position to know what's best to implement (or unimplement). As such I understand individual users lamenting this or that however I don't understand the thinking they "know better" than TiVo going forward.
> 
> Not referencing your post per se simply used the quote to address the topic.


I think that's a valid (although lamentable) point. At the same time, it's always painful to see features that already have been around then no longer be--to be fair, though, TE4 is different from TE3 and it's not necessarily a matter of a feature directly porting over. Matters perhaps are different, at least perceptionally, for Suggestions over something like the Live Guide, as TiVo at least initially thought that the feature should be part of TE4 in some iteration.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I really think the source of the problem is that TiVo is trying to be cross source. Thumbs don’t exist for Netflix, etc, so they are trying to build a referring system that extends beyond recordings and linear tv. They just aren’t doing it very well.


----------



## sbillard (Sep 17, 2014)

TonyD79 said:


> No, it is gone from the latest release.


I/m on 21.8.3.RC4-848-6-848. May not be latest, but my device is not pending an update. Anyway, quick test: watch a live TV program and press the thumbs up/down buttons. The status bar will show your thumbs rating. Not sure if anything is done with the rating, though, since I gave up on suggestions with the advent of Hydra.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

sbillard said:


> I/m on 21.8.3.RC4-848-6-848. May not be latest, but my device is not pending an update. Anyway, quick test: watch a live TV program and press the thumbs up/down buttons. The status bar will show your thumbs rating. Not sure if anything is done with the rating, though, since I gave up on suggestions with the advent of Hydra.


TonyD79 is correct. It's gone from the latest release.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sbillard said:


> I/m on 21.8.3.RC4-848-6-848. May not be latest, but my device is not pending an update. Anyway, quick test: watch a live TV program and press the thumbs up/down buttons. The status bar will show your thumbs rating. Not sure if anything is done with the rating, though, since I gave up on suggestions with the advent of Hydra.


Yep, I'm still on this release and using thumbs affects the show or episode rating.

But it's my understanding that Hydra doesn't use thumbs ratings for Suggestions ... and TiVo's solution is to remove the thumb rating mechanism in the latest release, sticking with their alternate Suggestions algorithm.


----------



## ourdoc (Jul 25, 2002)

Not only gone, now the suggestions being recorded are whatever is playing on the tuners you aren’t watching. I must have 100 recordings of Live PD which I Never watch.. yet the info on TiVo’s support site does not reference the change at all.


----------



## sharriso (May 7, 2004)

With the update to the DVR's last Friday, we lost our thumbs up/thumbs down ratings on all of 3 of our TiVo's. Though we don't use Suggestions, we did use the ratings to help us remember which shows or movies we had already watched. I'm so angry this feature was removed. We use it all the time. Users should have been surveyed!


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm thinking this is yet another reason for me not to make the switch to Hydra/TE4 any time soon. I've discovered numerous excellent TV shows over the years thanks to using Suggestions. They're already inscrutable, though thumb ratings clearly have an impact. But without them, I'm not going to be a happy camper if I made that switch.


----------



## muzzymate (Sep 2, 2004)

This latest update has made Suggestions totally unusable and I'm considering finally turning it off. My TiVo has decided that I would really like the TV show Mom and recorded 37 episodes of it. I have no way to tell it to stop that particular show because I can't give it a thumbs down rating.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

I was actually getting used to TE4, and enjoyed the autoskip on Comedy Central, but I could not handle the machine recording hours and hours of crap I dont want to watch in suggestions, with no way to tell it what I want. So regrettably, I just rolled back to TE3. If they bring back thumbs ratings to Hydra, Ill roll forward again.
It is really odd they removed that feature, as it was what makes Tivo a Tivo above and beyond all the other DVR's out there. Stupid decision on their part.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

I turned off suggestions a while back. Did Tivo turn it back on? Suggestions is like un-asked-for-advice.Don't need it, don't want it, never will.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dadrepus said:


> I turned off suggestions a while back. Did Tivo turn it back on? Suggestions is like un-asked-for-advice.Don't need it, don't want it, never will.


That's what I like about Suggestions under TE3: it's advice based on, in part, _what you have told it _you like, as vs. TE4's basing it on, in part, what _it thinks_ you like based on your behavior--unfortunately, that behavior-based algorithm does not calibrate well.


----------



## eugene19 (Jun 2, 2019)

I am still coming to terms with my amputated thumbs. Scrolling through the weekly "line-up" of movies (to record), with no thumbs designating movies I already know is arduous! Tivo is/was 1st and foremost a DVR. Using it to record some of the "rare finds" in the line up (often played late at night) is 50 times slower. Nearly everything must be read and pondered. Have I seen it? Did I like it? Is it too soon to see it again?

I even spent hundreds of hours transferring my "known thumbs" from my Premier into my Bolt (ONE AT A TIME) because Tivo did not see the wisdom of including them in the transfer of the memory. 

Where are their new "% of people who liked it" numbers coming from if not from "our" thumbs?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

eugene19 said:


> Where are their new "% of people who liked it" numbers coming from if not from "our" thumbs?


That's a good question. Probably other sources. But also, they do know what people watched and can match up things that viewers had in common. Recording a program in the old system automatically gave it a thumbs up.


----------



## eugene19 (Jun 2, 2019)

TonyD79 said:


> That's a good question. Probably other sources. But also, they do know what people watched and can match up things that viewers had in common. Recording a program in the old system automatically gave it a thumbs up.


Thanks. I was able to use their "automatic one thumb" in my searches also. One thumb meant I either had already scheduled it to record or I gave it a thumb when I put it on a "wish list". Either way, no further effort was needed. I went years not realizing how useful thumbs could be.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> That's a good question. Probably other sources. But also, they do know what people watched and can match up things that viewers had in common. Recording a program in the old system automatically gave it a thumbs up.


They already know what you're watching without your permission is creepy as it gets.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

OK, I reverted to TE3 last night. Thumbs upped several shows of the same catagory, and enabled suggestions. After 24 hours, with several possible choices that could have been recorded, and 4 tuners available, it is not recording any suggestions. How long before it starts working?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Davelnlr_ said:


> OK, I reverted to TE3 last night. Thumbs upped several shows of the same catagory, and enabled suggestions. After 24 hours, with several possible choices that could have been recorded, and 4 tuners available, it is not recording any suggestions. How long before it starts working?


When I recently cleared my TiVo box completely and re-established it, it took 1-2 days for the suggestions to start coming (they hadn't appeared by 24 hours, and came at some point shortly thereafter). When I re-set up the TiVo box, I re-loaded my earlier TiVo suggestions (many), which I had saved previously via kmttg.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

Davelnlr_ said:


> OK, I reverted to TE3 last night. Thumbs upped several shows of the same catagory, and enabled suggestions. After 24 hours, with several possible choices that could have been recorded, and 4 tuners available, it is not recording any suggestions. How long before it starts working?


Even when the suggestion start to record, do not expect them to be spot on at first. If you are familiar with the music service "Pandora," although, the TiVo algorithm is not as good, you already know that it takes many Thumbs through time before it get to know what you like. You can't force it. The TiVo is like that. It has to have many Thumbs before it gets you. However, for some reason, it's a good concept, but it's old through years of neglect by TiVo's lack of (you name it) Unlike, the "Pandora" that built a music service upon good suggestion, knowing their are many people who enjoy being delightfully surprised.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

eugene19 said:


> I am still coming to terms with my amputated thumbs. Scrolling through the weekly "line-up" of movies (to record), with no thumbs designating movies I already know is arduous! Tivo is/was 1st and foremost a DVR. Using it to record some of the "rare finds" in the line up (often played late at night) is 50 times slower. Nearly everything must be read and pondered. Have I seen it? Did I like it? Is it too soon to see it again?
> 
> I even spent hundreds of hours transferring my "known thumbs" from my Premier into my Bolt (ONE AT A TIME) because Tivo did not see the wisdom of including them in the transfer of the memory.
> 
> Where are their new "% of people who liked it" numbers coming from if not from "our" thumbs?


I also used thumbs up to help remind me if I've seen a show before or not.
Bummed out also about this
kmttg windows software added thumbs transfer feature which transfers all your thumbs could have saved you a lot of time. It probably still works. Great program kmmtg. Once I discovered it, I never used TiVo desktop program again


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

leiff said:


> I also used thumbs up to help remind me if I've seen a show before or not.
> Bummed out also about this
> *kmttg windows software added thumbs transfer feature which transfers all your thumbs could have saved you a lot of time. It probably still works.* Great program kmmtg. Once I discovered it, I never used TiVo desktop program again


It still works, as of last month when I used it. Although one poster here noted that it's buggy in what it records/keeps (if so, it got me close enough).


----------



## eugene19 (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks! I will research this more. I have a Mac? I am a movie fan and a computer novice (can barely type). (I may have even clicked reply to you specifically, incorrectly?) My 10 years of thumbs are gone....right? Even if I started from scratch, would I have to physically cross reference the Spectrum line up to the computerized thumb files?


----------



## whywhynot (Aug 12, 2018)

if the ratings feature is gone, how will Tivo learn what to suggest?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

whywhynot said:


> if the ratings feature is gone, how will Tivo learn what to suggest?


Presumably, by watching what you're watching, and then applying AI, etc.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

whywhynot said:


> if the ratings feature is gone, how will Tivo learn what to suggest?


It's a whole thing. They have some secret sauce algorithm that uses what shows are viewed and recorded to decide what the viewer likes. I suspect it relates to their acquisition of DigitalSmiths and needing to do something with that technology.

TiVo to Buy Content-Recommendations Firm Digitalsmiths for $135 Million


----------



## whywhynot (Aug 12, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> It's a whole thing. They have some secret sauce algorithm that uses what shows are viewed and recorded to decide what the viewer likes. I suspect it relates to their acquisition of DigitalSmiths and needing to do something with that technology.
> 
> TiVo to Buy Content-Recommendations Firm Digitalsmiths for $135 Million


so what if we watch a movie and end up disliking it? won't it will assume we liked it because we asked it to record?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

whywhynot said:


> so what if we watch a movie and end up disliking it? won't it will assume we liked it because we asked it to record?


Welcome to Suggestions under "The New TiVo Experience."


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

whywhynot said:


> so what if we watch a movie and end up disliking it? won't it will assume we liked it because we asked it to record?


A _very _good point. Perhaps a reason (of others?) it doesn't work (at least well) now, and something that TiVo is considering/needs to?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

whywhynot said:


> so what if we watch a movie and end up disliking it? won't it will assume we liked it because we asked it to record?


That's the world today. Netflix, everyone, looks at what you watched. Heck, amazon just looks at what you viewed on their shopping page. And google sends you ads based on your search history.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> That's the world today. Netflix, everyone, looks at what you watched. Heck, amazon just looks at what you viewed on their shopping page. And google sends you ads based on your search history.


Including TiVo. I have the discovery bar set to My Shows. But if I do a Search, it will display programs I don't have but are like what I searched for.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

whywhynot said:


> So what if we watch a movie and end up disliking it? won't it will assume we liked it because we asked it to record?


It won't necessarily assume you liked it, but it will correctly assume that it was a subject matter that you were interested in or you wouldn't have recorded it in the first place.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

I subscribe to the TiVo email newsletter and the one I just got a few days ago indicated that TiVo has thumbs-up and thumbs-down ratings to help you with your suggestions. How could they put that out on a brand-new newsletter when it doesn't work anymore? Perhaps the next release will bring thumbs up, thumbs down suggestions back.
They are not very communicative to their customers!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Furmaniac said:


> I subscribe to the TiVo email newsletter and the one I just got a few days ago indicated that TiVo has thumbs-up and thumbs-down ratings to help you with your suggestions. How could they put that out on a brand-new newsletter when it doesn't work anymore?


Because whoever wrote the blog post isn't up-to-date on TiVo functionality, TE3 vs TE4.

The Suggestions how-to page accurately describes the difference:

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Use-TiVo-Suggestions


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

There is a TiVo newsletter?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

waynomo said:


> There is a TiVo newsletter?


Ted (or somebody) mentioned it during the recent FB Live session.



krkaufman said:


> Ted also mentioned that they were starting-up a newsletter, again, and how to subscribe: send an email to [email protected] with "newsletter" as its subject.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Ted (or somebody) mentioned it during the recent FB Live session.


I received one in July and August. I found the copyright interesting:

©2019 TiVo Platform Technologies, LLC. All rights reserved. TiVo, the TiVo logo and the TiVo silhouette logo are all trademarks or registered trademarks of TiVo Platform Technologies, LLC. or its subsidiaries worldwide. TiVo Platform Technologies, LLC., 2160 Gold St., San Jose, CA 95002.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

waynomo said:


> There is a TiVo newsletter?


Started (back) up in July:


> Back by popular demand, here's TiVo's monthly newsletter! New features, TiVo tips, and must-see shows. This email is all you need to make the most of your TiVo experience this month.


Interestingly, it highlighted the Caavo device, which TiVo now sells at its website store.


----------



## ken8631 (Jan 18, 2007)

Please re implement thumbs up thumbs down. Stupid decision to eliminate!!!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ken8631 said:


> Please re implement thumbs up thumbs down. Stupid decision to eliminate!!!


Let TiVo know (this isn't its forum) . . . .


----------



## Tom Barrister (Nov 24, 2017)

Every time I think that a company has done the stupidest thing possible, another company comes along and tops it. 

This ranks up there with the "new" Coke, Netflix trying to charge separately for DVD and streaming, Colgate coming out with a line of frozen entrees, and Vince McMahon of the WWE doing a glowing testimonial hour show for the late Chris Benoit before checking with the police report (which stated that it was a murder-suicide).


----------



## jckatz (Apr 1, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> But then, why doesn't it work?


OMG I had like 30 hours of cartoons for 3 year olds. One have never recorded a cartoon and two I don't have any babies.... Getting rid of thumbs up down was a major mistake.


----------

